# ??Questions about Android??



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi. 

I would like to know at first if Android is an Open source and fully free system like Xubuntu and Linux? I know they got load of free softwares but the system itself I don't know about it. 

Is there any way to install it on older laptop to transform them into Android machine so people could get cheap laptop using older technology? 

Thank you guys.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 9, 2012)

Android is open source except for Honeycomb.



Krazy Owl said:


> Is there any way to install it on older laptop to transform them into Android machine so people could get cheap laptop using older technology?



Yes, it is possible. This is similar to how they are making cheap tablets/PCs in developing countries.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

What is Honeycomb? Also what is Sons of anarchy is related to? Because I saw local store selling shirs with this logo.  Thank you.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2012)

Sons of anarchy is a TV show.


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What is Honeycomb? Also what is Sons of anarchy is related to? Because I saw local store selling shirs with this logo.  Thank you.



Sons of Anarchy:
- A somewhat good TV show


Honeycomb:
- A delicious cereal made from Post Cereals pretty much made up of powder 
or
- An Android operating system designed primarily for their tablets


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Is there any way to install it on older laptop to transform them into Android machine so people could get cheap laptop using older technology?



Basically, you'll have to re-write what's needed to interface with all of the devices in the laptop.

Start here:  http://source.android.com/

Have fun!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to install it on older laptop to transform them into Android machine so people could get cheap laptop using older technology?
> ...




Old laptops do not have touch screens...so that would not work really well.

The answer you seek is the LINUX OS. This will install on old hardware, is totally opensource (free) and will be much more compatible with old hardware then trying to force android os (which is 100% linux) which was designed for tablets and not laptops so much.

Android is just a different version of linux compiled to run on tablets and use mobile based hardware.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)

Here is a list of Linux OS compiled in different ways for different functions by different people, but it is all based of the same opensource code base.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Basically, you'll have to re-write what's needed to interface with all of the devices in the laptop.
> 
> Start here:  http://source.android.com/
> 
> Have fun!



http://www.android-x86.org/

There's that, but it's with vastly reduced functionality - not meant for primary usage.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the one i downloaded and installed on usb key but anyway the laptop is not able to read usb first. I installed xubuntu anyway Thanx.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 10, 2012)

If it is not read USB first you could download an alternate boot manager and set it to boot that way.


----------

